# New Super Mario Brothers Wii



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 16, 2009)

Is out on Friday apparently.

I'm really looking forward to it. All the reviews I've read reckon it's ace, and I'm glad of an excuse to get the Wii out again.

It's an old School, 2d platformer apparently, I'd imiagine it's in the same vein as NSMB on the DS, but with multiplayer modes

Anyone know who'll be selling it at the cheapest price? My guess is one of the Supermarkets.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you fancy writing a review for wirefresh if you get it? 

Oh, and a proper BBC iPlayer for the Wii is coming out on Wednesday: http://www.wirefresh.com/bbc-iplayer-update-for-nintendo-wii/
Yes!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 16, 2009)

editor said:


> Do you fancy writing a review for wirefresh if you get it?
> 
> Oh, and a proper BBC iPlayer for the Wii is coming out on Wednesday: http://www.wirefresh.com/bbc-iplayer-update-for-nintendo-wii/
> Yes!



No problem. Haven't got much on this weekend so I'll send one on to you on Sunday.

And good news about the iplayer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2009)

I dunno, I was pretty excited about the DS one but it turned out to be fun but a bit empty feeling. Like they were trying too hard to be retro, got the same feeling this will be also...although kinda tempted to get it to make it look like my Wii isn't just a nice looking paperweight...


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 16, 2009)

I am incredibly excited for this, it's gonna be the only thing that can get me to put MW2 down. The multiplayer element will be exactly what the series needs to take it into modern gaming, if it's done correctly. If not, it'll fall on it's arse, but I've got high hopes.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 16, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I dunno, I was pretty excited about the DS one but it turned out to be fun but a bit empty feeling. Like they were trying too hard to be retro, got the same feeling this will be also...although kinda tempted to get it to make it look like my Wii isn't just a nice looking paperweight...



Did you like Super Mario Galaxy? Because SMG2 is apparently ready to go too. They're just staggering the two new Mario games a bit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Did you like Super Mario Galaxy? Because SMG2 is apparently ready to go too. They're just staggering the two new Mario games a bit.



Yep that was cool, looking forward to the next one.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 18, 2009)

editor said:


> Do you fancy writing a review for wirefresh if you get it?
> 
> Oh, and a proper BBC iPlayer for the Wii is coming out on Wednesday: http://www.wirefresh.com/bbc-iplayer-update-for-nintendo-wii/
> Yes!



I downloaded this this morning. It works really well. No more laptop on the coffee table for me!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 19, 2009)

So does anyone know if Tescos or JS or anyone is doing a cheapo offer like they did with Modern Warfare 2?


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 19, 2009)

I asked in Asda today and the bloke said that it hadn't yet been announced... Everywhere just seems to be £29.99 at the minute.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 20, 2009)

I got it in town (HMV) for £32.99. As close to £29.99 as I could get without trekking about looking for a supermarket.

Anyway - just have to see how much longer I can hack of work before I get home and fire up the Wii.


----------



## idioteque (Nov 20, 2009)

I am quite looking forward to having a go on this


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 20, 2009)

Got my copy from Sainsbury's for £29.99 in the end. Left work early at 3:30 to play it, but in all the excitement I got on the wrong train and ended up taking almost as long to get back anyway!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

I've seen an advert of it, really wish i had a nintendo wii now. lol@guevara


----------



## The Groke (Nov 20, 2009)

It's...Ok.

I had fun playing 4 player with the missus and two friends and when they left and I played on my own...it all seemed a little hollow.

I think perhaps I have just moved on from being able to enjoy such simple (or one could argue "pure") game mechanics now.

I hanker for character evolution, the development of mechanics and skill-set combined with immersive worlds and a bit of a plot/story.

I am not sure I will pick it up again in a hurry until I have the gang over again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds like the DS one...


----------



## The Groke (Nov 20, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Sounds like the DS one...




Well it is pretty much.

Take away the multi-play and swap around the power-ups and it is the same game. 

Now as a "snack" game for on the move, on my DS , it works fine. Not something I would probably invest much single player time in on my bug TV in the lounge...

I am not quote sure why Nintendo get quite so much slack compared to other developers when they essentially live off the same couple of franchises and turn out the same 3-4 games year after year to such acclaim...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I am not quote sure why Nintendo get quite so much slack compared to other developers when they essentially live off the same couple of franchises and turn out the same 3-4 games year after year to such acclaim...



Nostalgia is a powerful thing...


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been loving it four player, even my mum can play!


----------



## The Groke (Nov 21, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nostalgia is a powerful thing...




Yup.

It's not like they are even _bad_ games - they are just...the same good games over and over.

They bring precious little new to the table (brings to mind the "New Hat" South Park episode) and yet get the same level of acclaim for each rehash.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 21, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Yup.
> 
> It's not like they are even _bad_ games - they are just...the same good games over and over.
> 
> They bring precious little new to the table (brings to mind the "New Hat" South Park episode) and yet get the same level of acclaim for each rehash.



Super Mario Galaxy was definitely something 'new', imo.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought this last night and my BF is currently sat on level 1 being rubbish...

He has just been killed by that dragon thing that you need to bounce on 3 times for about the 4th time this morning...

I'm struggling how to work out how to carry that dam mushroom...do you pick it up and fling it?


----------



## Addy (Mar 20, 2010)

Just shake the wiimote to pick him up (iirc) and just run through the level while carrying him, you can always go back and 100% the level afterwards.


----------

